# anyone want to rp



## lockaboss (Aug 9, 2016)

i need a story line for a comic and i love to rp so if any one wants to rp i can do it here or on skype


----------



## Keywee612 (Aug 9, 2016)

I do RP with also be my first time but kinda late here it 3:40am


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 9, 2016)

its 6:47 were i am lol so how do you want to do it


----------



## Julen (Aug 9, 2016)

Heeeeeeey count me in too pal! :3


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 9, 2016)

ok


----------



## Julen (Aug 9, 2016)

So do you have any plot in mind? Any kind of setting?


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 9, 2016)

any you make one up if you want


----------



## Julen (Aug 9, 2016)

We could use kitten's one if you want


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 9, 2016)

sure are you a human or furry


----------



## Julen (Aug 9, 2016)

I have a whole bio XD

Name- Julen Lars
Race- Human male
Height- 5'9"
Weight- 132lbs
Age- 25
Skills/profession- U.S Marine Automatic Rifleman
"Inmigrated" from: U.S.A, Boston, Massachusetts
Backstory-
His whole family dissappeared when he was a kid so he doesn't remember anything about them. He didn't have agood childhood at all. He had a criminal past, he got into drugs and gangs (used to be known as C.J). He got caught red handed and he was forced to join the army. After many months of training and slight brainwash (to increase the hatred of anthros) he got deployed in militarized areas in a "security" unit.

Does this sound good to you? :3


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 9, 2016)

ill be a furry give me a sec to do a bio


----------



## Julen (Aug 9, 2016)

There's a picture of him: (profile pic XD)


----------



## Keywee612 (Aug 9, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> its 6:47 were i am lol so how do you want to do it


I don't know never be one a RP before


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 9, 2016)

ok so ive got my bio done so now we can start

Name- caliber
Race- anthro (astralian cattle dog)
Height- 5'7
Weight- 148
Age- 18
Skills/profession- assasin for hire
"Inmigrated" astralia
Backstory-
his mother died giving birth and his dad left him on the street at 5 years of age he was taken of the streets and trained to be a hitman by a human street gangs after years of training he left the gang  and spent his teen years as a merc for hire.


----------



## Julen (Aug 14, 2016)

Alrighty! So now where does this take place? :3


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

umm idk


----------



## Julen (Aug 14, 2016)

Neither do i XD


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

a a big city


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 14, 2016)

that's a pretty big city, r u sur bout dat?


----------



## Julen (Aug 14, 2016)

Ok i guess. Remember that the U.S army has to be deployed there


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> that's a pretty big city, r u sur bout dat?


yes im sure about that


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

k cool so now why did the army get deployed their


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 14, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> a a big city


It should be in compton.


----------



## Julen (Aug 14, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> k cool so now why did the army get deployed their


That's the problem. That i have no context for that XD


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

Julen said:


> That's the problem. That i have no context for that XD


hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmm you could be under cover in a drug bust thing idk


----------



## Julen (Aug 14, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmm you could be under cover in a drug bust thing idk


Mmmmm....let's follow the initial plot and imagine tha we are in an anthro populated city. The U.S. Army  (human army) should be deployed to secure the area. Kinda like much much hardcore cops (but they also do clasdic stuff like patrol the streets and cover convoys with supplies for the city dwellers and all that. A somewhat "humanistic" help). Remember all the hatred against anthros by the human society.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

yer and their a rebellion trying to get the first anthro president


----------



## Julen (Aug 14, 2016)

Meh. I guess. Is this good enough for your comic? XD

So......who starts?


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

you can start if you want


----------



## Julen (Aug 14, 2016)

It's 8 in the morning, a slightly rainy day. 
Julen walks down the main street, wearing his uniform, sleeves up and helmet on. His clothes are slightly wet due to the rain, however he's walking like if it was a walk through the park. He's holding his M16A2 with one hand and a cup if coffee in the other. He yawns from time to time as he looks around the streets, shooting agressive stares to the anthros he walks past.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 14, 2016)

What it could be like a district 9 but for furries.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> What it could be like a district 9 but for furries.


thats what i was thinking high five


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

Julen said:


> It's 8 in the morning, a slightly rainy day.
> Julen walks down the main street, wearing his uniform, sleeves up and helmet on. His clothes are slightly wet due to the rain, however he's walking like if it was a walk through the park. He's holding his M16A2 with one hand and a cup if coffee in the other. He yawns from time to time as he looks around the streets, shooting agressive stares to the anthros he walks past.


rusty is runing down the street with a consernd look one his face runs straight into julen knocking his coffee onto his uniform rusty gets up and continues to run down the street and says "sorry bout that officer" as he disaperes into the morning mist


----------



## Julen (Aug 14, 2016)

Julen grinds his teeth as that anthro spills his coffee on his uniform. He holsters his rifle and he looks at him as he runs away. "anthro scum....." he mutters to himself as he starts walking again and light a cigarette.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

rusty sneeks into a abandond train tunnel making sure he wasnt followed. he then pulls a secret lever and enters the rebels base of operation.


----------



## Julen (Aug 14, 2016)

Julen walked back to his base and took a seat behind some sandbags. He had to guard the entrance. He asked to one of the soldiers nearby   - private! anything new happened while i was away?

-negative sir. Those sneaky sonsabitchs haven't done anything yet...

-don't talk that fast....one of those ran into me and spilled my fucking coffee all over my uniform.

They both laughed for a minute abd quickly regained their posts. Julen took hand of the m249 which was deployed on the sandbags and he made sure that it was loaded. He held the stock with one hand and putted the other on the grip, ready to shoot if necessary. He scouted the horizon but he didn't see shit down there. He was still vigilant though


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 14, 2016)

(May I join?)


----------



## Julen (Aug 14, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> (May I join?)


(still need a bio and aspect of your character)


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 14, 2016)

Name: Bever Shise
Rank: Major of 2nd div. 8th platoon. 256th infantry (special ops task force5)
Age: 35
He is strong and very intelligent. Has quick reflexes and knows how fuck people up with any weapon. He has the same leadership skills as a 4 star General. He is muscular ans is 6'11".


----------



## Keywee612 (Aug 14, 2016)

I wish be RP but not fan army thing unless is interesting or something


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

a voice over the loud speaker "rusty report to the misson room" rusty hastly walks to the mission room and is told by the mission logger that he must go to the main army base in the city on a stealth mission. rusty goes to his locker gets equipt for the misson and heads out


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 14, 2016)

(Bever won't enter until after rusty's stealth mission.)


----------



## Julen (Aug 14, 2016)

Julen calmy smokes as hs looks around "boy....i knew this was going to be an interesting day......" he muttered to himself. (still is he an anthro or a human?)


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 14, 2016)

(Bever is 100% human.)


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

rusty sneakes into the air vents and watches julen for a while trying to remmember were he has seen him befor then leves and sneakes into the weapon room and and sabotashes the weapons then climes back into the vents but on his way out a vent brakes and he falls flat onto the floor


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 14, 2016)

Sirens blare in the base alerting every soldier there.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

rusty is forced into hiding.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 14, 2016)

A solider spots him. (My characters hasn't entered yet. These soldiers are just random soliders. You will know when my guys come in. They come in the morning after the raid.)


----------



## Julen (Aug 14, 2016)

(yeah yeah)
Julen turns around and unfixed the bi-pod of the m249 and grinded his teeth "motherfuckers!" he ran near the building and realized that there is just two ways out. The main entrance which was too dangerous (you'll get fucked if you go there as there is plenty if soldiers there) and the back door. He decided to run near the back door and hide in the shadows and wait.

(imma head to bed.....i had a pretty fucking long day)


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

rusty stops and quicker then lightning draws his silenced gun and pulls the trigger
*wispers to himself* i wish i didnt have to do that
then he runs down the hall and out the back entrance


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 14, 2016)

Another soldier spots him and fires his ump-45.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

rusty  commando rolles past and shots the soldier in the dick then in the head then keeps running not giving two shits


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 14, 2016)

A sergeant fires a AUG and hits rusty in the ear.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

stops turns around "mother fucker" shots him in the legs then kick's the shit out of him then shots him in the head and walks away


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 14, 2016)

The morning after, a high special operations team called task force five. This team consists of the best guys the United States armed forces could deploy. A unmarked blackhawk gunship lands 9:15 A.M. at the military base. A man gets off the helicopter. His name is bever. Bever walks up to a lieutenant and ask, "What is the report from last night." The lieutenant responded ,"We lost five soliders last night. One is still the infirmary. The other four are dead."


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

rusty returns to the headquarteds and gets the shit beaton out of him for blowing his cover


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 14, 2016)

"Affirmative. How long will it take to round up a task force of at least 4?" Bever asked. "Depends." The lieutenant replied. "Well do you have any location on a furry strong hold?"


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

???:your being kicked out of the rebelion 
rusty: you cand do this 
???:sorry rusty 
the rebelion is erased from rustys mind and he wakes up an him bed confused


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 14, 2016)

"Yes we do, the rebellion's headquarters are @ 0.29 alpha (west neighborhood)." the lieutenant responded. "Launch an air raid on the area so their defences will be weaken for tonight's enemy take down. The ring leader is an anthro Chihuahua by the name Malkulov Lazordieh. Tell the fighter jets to only aim for the defensive and leave the buildings be. I want to try to at least take one prisoner tonight." Bever said.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

being kicked out of the rebles rusty tryes to join the army


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 14, 2016)

Three F-17's take off and launch missiles at the rebels defences. The area is devastated.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

rusty watches in amazment


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 14, 2016)

After the jets arrived back at base. "I said take down the defensive, not level the place," Bever said. "We did sir," says the squadron leader, "the base is underground."  "So if we go in tonight, we're going in blind?" "Pretty much," says the lieutenant. A solider spots you by the perimeter.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

rusty walks away from the aplication booth at the base *mutters under breath* "bloody rasist"


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 15, 2016)

The solider yells at you. "Freeze!"


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 15, 2016)

rusty turns around "me"


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 15, 2016)

"Yes you," the soldier said, "hands in the air."


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 15, 2016)

rusty puts hi hands up wth a confused look on his face


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 15, 2016)

Two soldiers come up and handcuff him at gunpoint. They bring him to where bever and the lieutenant were at.  "This is the Anthro that assaulted the base last night."


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 15, 2016)

wait what i didnt do that i was home all night last night with my m8 playing xbox *shows pics on phone*


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 15, 2016)

"He matches the discriptions from the security cameras. Your busted."


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 16, 2016)

im inaccent please strugles and a suden erge comes throught rusty he knockes the gaurd out and steals his gun then runs for ir


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 16, 2016)

Bever tackles rusty to the ground as soldiers surround him. "Before you act like a retard, I believe you want to join the army isn't that right?"


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 16, 2016)

yer thats right *rusty pushes bever off gets up and dusts himself of and un loads the gun then drops it


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 16, 2016)

"Bever, what the fuck are you doing?!" The lieutenant yelled. "Shut up," He replied, "I believe you did commence the assault last night. Responsible for the death of four U.S marines. An act punishable by death. I'll make a deal with you. If you would be our guild in the rebellion base tonight, you'll live. If not, then prepare to feel more metal than quicksilver."


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 16, 2016)

wait i still dont understand what you talking about what assault. o between you and me you shot at me it will be you that will taste lead freind


----------



## GodzillaHatesFurries (Aug 16, 2016)

Name: Stanley Benver
Rank: (Undisclosed Agency)
Age: 46
Stanley is powerful, both in intelligence and strength. But usually relies on his wit.


----------



## GodzillaHatesFurries (Aug 16, 2016)

Stanley picked up a sleek card, printed to read "Level 4" and inserted it into a card reader, entering the room. 
"Agent Benver, you were supposed to arrive 12 minutes ago." A doctor in a white attire spoke.
"I was caught up in a minor breach, a bunch of Class-Ds escaped their cells." Stanley replied. He looked around the room, it was extremely white, unlike that of any facility he had ever seen. "I've missed the white-ness of the Foundation." He said.
"Agent, your beard is greying." The doctor said informingly. Stanley snickered.
"I never realized that." He scratched at his beard. "Hey, doc, you hear that the U.S Military attacked the Anthros last night?" He asked.
"Since when did SCP-3896-1 Instances escape?"


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 16, 2016)

"Do you want to help us, or do you want to die. We do have significant evidence that you did attack the base last night. We'll supply you with weaponry and amour."


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 16, 2016)

Can I join?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 16, 2016)

(Sure, we need people to make up a task force, are you furry or human?)


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 16, 2016)

Wow okay that's just racist to assume I'm either one of those you oppressive shitlord. I'm a _*quintuple bypass gendered robot demiviscus pixelated polysmoatic shitkin*_ and I'll have you know I'm very triggered right now you shitlord. Like I wanted to join but damn you've just triggered me so much right now I can't fucking even and I mean I LITERALLY can't fucking even. Fuck man, you've made me all hot and bothered and now I need to read some safety-approved literature but I don't have any near me so now I need to crawl into the fetal position.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 16, 2016)

fine ill try my best to remember were lets do this


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 16, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Wow okay that's just racist to assume I'm either one of those you oppressive shitlord. I'm a _*quintuple bypass gendered robot demiviscus pixelated polysmoatic shitkin*_ and I'll have you know I'm very triggered right now you shitlord. Like I wanted to join but damn you've just triggered me so much right now I can't fucking even and I mean I LITERALLY can't fucking even. Fuck man, you've made me all hot and bothered and now I need to read some safety-approved literature but I don't have any near me so now I need to crawl into the fetal position.


Read the rest of the thread from earlier and you'll see what I meant.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 16, 2016)

"Ok, you are going to with me in a tactical assault on the rebellion headquarters. In a couple of hours, I'll give you shit to suit up. If we complete the mission successfully, we will win the war. And you would be a very rich furry." Bever said.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 16, 2016)

wait befor i do this can you promise that you will stop treating anthros like 2nd class citezens


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 16, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Read the rest of the thread from earlier and you'll see what I meant.



It's too late you've already massively triggered me


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 16, 2016)

"The public doesn't know about your races existence. The Pentagon established your race as a national security threat if truth about u guys go public. Our society will start to crumble as our population goes mad and crazy, unable to be contained nor governed. If so, the human race publicly will take centuries until they are used to not being the only sentient beings on earth. The people you killed last night, their deaths had to be made up as part of a cover up."


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 16, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> It's too late you've already massively triggered me


Ok, bye then.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 16, 2016)

(people allready know read the first cupple of texts it says that their are furrys walking around the streets with humans )
their are furrs every were people are using my race as slaves i want this to stop. that what the rebellion is about thay only to make humans and anthros equal


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 16, 2016)

"Only am told the shit by the Pentagon before I am sent here. But the Pentagon wants the rebellion eliminated. And that is what I'm going to do. After words, I'll take you to Washington and have you tell the president yourself."


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 16, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Ok, bye then.



Oh so you're not even gonna apologize for triggering me? How fucking rude man like come on the least you could do is apologize to me for that insensitive comment you made but no you've gotta manspread and assert or patriarchal dominance like the cis white male that you are.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 16, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Oh so you're not even gonna apologize for triggering me? How fucking rude man like come on the least you could do is apologize to me for that insensitive comment you made but no you've gotta manspread and assert or patriarchal dominance like the cis white male that you are.


Shut up no one cares about you feelings now GO


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 16, 2016)

fine lets do this


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 16, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> Shut up no one cares about you feelings now GO


Typical patriarchal response from a cis white male. Absolutely nothing but being a brute that he can't even muster a simple "I'm sorry"

Typical

Hmph


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 16, 2016)

ok then im sorry now shut up and leave


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 16, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> ok then im sorry now shut up and leave



Wow okay that's just a half-assed apologize and you immediately get even more insensitive right after. I'm even more insulted now and do not accept this apology you shitlord


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 16, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Wow okay that's just a half-assed apologize and you immediately get even more insensitive right after. I'm even more insulted now and do not accept this apology you shitlord


In reality, we not even sure why you got all butt hurt from a simple question. The question was are a furry or human. For the rp. I am a human and lockaboss is a furry. If you would have read the last three pages, non of this shit would have gone done. We mind people joining, but we don't want people who come in the thread and be douchy. Ok.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 17, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> In reality, we not even sure why you got all butt hurt from a simple question. The question was are a furry or human. For the rp. I am a human and lockaboss is a furry. If you would have read the last three pages, non of this shit would have gone done. We mind people joining, but we don't want people who come in the thread and be douchy. Ok.


you tell him sista


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 17, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> you tell him sista


I'm not a girl.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 18, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> I'm not a girl.


its a ....you know what dont worry bout it


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 18, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> its a ....you know what dont worry bout it


K


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 19, 2016)

"Wanna suit up?"


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 19, 2016)

LETS DO THIS


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 19, 2016)

"We have a whole arsenal of weaponry and bullet proof suit. We do have one for furries but we can adjust."


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 19, 2016)

ha go figure


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 19, 2016)

"Be smart on what weapons to get."


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 19, 2016)

ill just take this *takes a colt a sniper and a combat knife* lets do this


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 19, 2016)

"Umm, don't take a colt. Take this..."  *hands you a glock* you can't modify a colt, a glock you can. Make to put a scope and a sound proof barrel. Also, get a primary. You also will be carrying an rpg."


----------



## Julen (Aug 19, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> "Umm, don't take a colt. Take this..."  *hands you a glock* you can't modify a colt, a glock you can. Make to put a scope and a sound proof barrel. Also, get a primary. You also will be carrying an rpg."


(WHO THE FUCK PUTS A SCOPE ON A GLOCK?!? KEEP THAT DAMN. 45 ACP AND 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Lmao)


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 19, 2016)

how bout i take a sniper and a revolver


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 19, 2016)

"I'm taking a barrett m82. The reason for the scope is because we are going to deploy a emp on the facility at arrival. The scope will work with your nightvision goggles. The glock 18 is a semi- automatic pistol. A revolver takes longer to reload.  I brought my personal sniper rifle so no offense."


----------



## GodzillaHatesFurries (Aug 21, 2016)

Stanley walked in, looking at the Furries. "Fucking dogs, disgusting." He cursed. "Alrightpeople, dispatch an Apache squad now, I don't have time for this." He requested.


----------



## GodzillaHatesFurries (Aug 21, 2016)

Alright people*


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 21, 2016)

Me and lockaboss are doing an infantry assault to hopefully gain prisoners.


----------



## GodzillaHatesFurries (Aug 21, 2016)

Stanley pulled out an AR-15 and gunned down 2 Wolfs at the entrance of the Furry outpost, before he and his squad moved in. "Alright boys, choppers are gonna be here E.T.A 3 minutes." He told them. They proceeded further, confronting and killing some more Furries.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 21, 2016)

Um... read the thread earlier. We are barely suiting up. Read the thread.


----------



## GodzillaHatesFurries (Aug 21, 2016)

(Stan is in a different area)


----------



## GodzillaHatesFurries (Aug 21, 2016)

(He aint even in the military, he's MTF)


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 21, 2016)

What is mtf?


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 22, 2016)

rusty suits up and goes to bever ready for the infiltration on them rebel scum


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 22, 2016)

"Martalomew, take us to location bravo." Bever said. "Yes sir." Said the pilot. They enter a black blackhawk gunship. The helicopter take off and heads towards the compound. "Rusty."


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 22, 2016)

yessss


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 22, 2016)

"Wanna know something cool?"


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 22, 2016)

what


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 22, 2016)

"This helicopter was used in the attack on Osama bin Laden by seal team six."


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 22, 2016)

o thats nice


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 23, 2016)

"Sir, we are near the compound."


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 23, 2016)

*rusty sits in silence looking out the window at the humans and the furrys smiling*


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 23, 2016)

"Three minutes until arrival." The pilot said. "Rusty, are you going to be able to shoot ur own kind?"


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 23, 2016)

*rusty stops looking out the window* if i couldn't kill my own kind why would i become a assassin and why would i be here *rusty looks out the window again*


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 23, 2016)

"Well, we received word today that they have a chip with intel of every solider from our base. Their address, phone numbers, credit, etc. Along on that chip is blueprints on aircraft being constructed at area 51. The Pentagon wants that chip back and said take no prisoners."


----------



## GodzillaHatesFurries (Aug 23, 2016)

Mobile Task Force, from the SCP Foundation.


----------



## Universe (Sep 12, 2018)

I’m in


----------

